# B13 sentra side skirts?



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

does anyone know where to get some playin side skirts for b13 sentras? .. is there such thing?.. or do i gotta make my own?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Got to home depot and get some gutters!!! Cutt to fit......


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

That's hilarious, kinda like this probe i saw that used expanding foam for a bumper...


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

stillen sideskirts, the best looking ones for the B13 IMO


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Got to home depot and get some gutters!!! Cutt to fit......


lol ok smartass! lol well i was thinkin of actually making carbon fiber and friber glasss ones.. since i do work in dat catagory..


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

SeR.NisSUN said:


> lol ok smartass! lol well i was thinkin of actually making carbon fiber and friber glasss ones.. since i do work in dat catagory..



That would be sweat!!!! I know that some of the b13 guys are interested in a B13 ser lip kit.


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

guess ill start somethin in next month... gotta get some ideas for all around skirts.. cuz im not to much into the ricer look.. just sporty u noe


----------

